
Verizon, AT&T, Comcast Say They Will Not Sell Customer Browsing Histories - artsandsci
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/03/31/1938218/verizon-att-comcast-say-they-will-not-sell-customer-browsing-histories
======
jefecoon
They never wanted to sell this data -- it's far too valuable. They merely
wanted US gov't approval to use it in any possible way they choose to, which
they have not had previously.

E.g. [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/first-horseman-
privacy...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/first-horseman-privacy-
apocalypse-has-already-arrived-verizon-announces-plans)

